# Mehrere css Dateien in eine HTML Seite einbinden



## Dimax (31. Jan 2019)

Grüße an alle ,die ein Blick auf dieses Thema werfen.
Beim erstellen einer kleine  WebApp habe ich in einer HTML Seite für den head und für den footer
eigene css eingebunden:
`<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="css/styles.css">`
und im body eine Ratchet css für die Knöpfe usw..:
`<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="css/ratchet.min.css">`
Der Chef meint ,dass so nicht gut ist.Ich habe alles geprüft und die logs angeschaut,ist alles in Ordnung.
Kann mir jemand sagen ,ob so was akzeptabel ist oder nicht ,und wenn nicht ,wie kann man das lösen?


----------



## mrBrown (31. Jan 2019)

Dimax hat gesagt.:


> Der Chef meint ,dass so nicht gut ist.


Wieso fragst du nicht einfach deinen Chef, was er daran nicht gut findet?



Dimax hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ,ob so was akzeptabel ist oder nicht ,und wenn nicht ,wie kann man das lösen?


Akzeptabel ist das durchaus, es gibt aber auch Weg, das anders zu lösen, die je nach Anforderungen auch besser sein können.


* Alles im Head einbinden. CSS auf die gesamte Seite aufzuteilen hat wenig Sinn, außer dass es unübersichtlicher wird.
* alle eingebundenen Dateien minifizieren
* zusammengehörendes bundel'n 

* Caches vernünftig nutzen nutzen, entweder über etag/lastmodified oder eindeutige Identifier pro Version im Namen 
* CSS für genutzte Browser optimieren, zB ignorieren von nicht unterstützten Versionen und einbinden von Vendor-prefixen
* "besseres" CSS schreiben
* nicht CSS, sondern Sass oder Less schreiben


----------



## Dimax (31. Jan 2019)

Danke mrBrown ,hoffentlich werde ich auch so ein Profi wie du.


----------



## mrBrown (31. Jan 2019)

Dimax hat gesagt.:


> Danke mrBrown ,hoffentlich werde ich auch so ein Profi wie du.


Du meinst, kein Geld mit Informatik zu verdienen? Na das hoff ich nicht für dich...


----------

